# [Resolved] System32.exe Infected My Computer !!!!!



## poetic (Jul 4, 2003)

I Need help, I'm trying to take this virus, system32.exe off my computer. I have norton anti-virus 2002 and when I try to delete it, it says access denied. I try to delete it manually and it says the same thing what should I do. Some other tech guy told me to reinstall windows again but I have to many files to backup, I don't want to do that Will deleting this file harm my computer at all? Thanks.


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Download HijackThis. Unzip, run, "Scan", "Scan" changes to "Save log". Save the log and copy and paste the HijackThis log into your next post.

Do not fix anything in HijackThis. Most entries will be harmless.


----------



## poetic (Jul 4, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 12:00:20 PM, on 05/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
C:\Program Files\Bargain Buddy\bin\bargains.exe
C:\Program Files\Anti-Trojan-55\ATWatch.exe
C:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Altnet\DOWNLO~1\asm.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Downloadz\Hijack\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.yahoo.ca/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {08351226-6472-43BD-8A40-D9221FF1C4CE} - C:\Program Files\Kazaa\Blue Haven Media\Kazoom\1under.SbCIe026.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - C:\PROGRA~1\BARGAI~1\bin\apuc.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bargains] C:\Program Files\Bargain Buddy\bin\bargains.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AT-Watch] C:\Program Files\Anti-Trojan-55\ATWatch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperProfessional] C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\SURECL~1\PopUpStopperProfessional.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] C:\WINDOWS\System32\aupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherCast] C:\Program Files\WeatherCast\Weather.exe /q
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DriveSelect.lnk = C:\Program Files\321Studios\Xpress\DriveSelect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O9 - Extra button: SideStep (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://public.searchbarcash.com/softwares/v1.0b//0001.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/092a2cee6a3287e20819/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.141/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close _all_ browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

*F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {08351226-6472-43BD-8A40-D9221FF1C4CE} - C:\Program Files\Kazaa\Blue Haven Media\Kazoom\1under.SbCIe026.dll
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - C:\PROGRA~1\BARGAI~1\bin\apuc.dll

O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bargains] C:\Program Files\Bargain Buddy\bin\bargains.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] C:\WINDOWS\System32\aupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe

O9 - Extra button: SideStep (HKLM)

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/092a2cee6a3287...ip/RdxIE601.cab*

Now *restart* your computer, and find and delete the System32.exe file itself.

Next, download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Cheers,


----------



## poetic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the help I finally was able to get rid of that stupid system32.exe file but I think it did some damage to my system that hopefully I will be able to fix.


----------



## HeatoN (Jul 19, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 6:20:24 PM, on 7/19/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\stardock\TrayServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\rb32\rb32.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Netropa\OSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Keith\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchandclick.com/left.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.thecatacombs.net/forums
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipinsigt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSView.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\trk.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00A0A40C-F432-4C59-BA11-B25D142C7AB7} - C:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\2IN188~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0DDBB570-0396-44C9-986A-8F6F61A51C2F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {136A9D1D-1F4B-43D4-8359-6F2382449255} - C:\Program Files\SuperBar\SuperBar.Dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {166348F1-2C41-4C9F-86BB-EB2B8ADE030C} - C:\Program Files\ClientMan\run\msvrfy804449fd.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {25F7FA20-3FC3-11D7-B487-00D05990014C} - C:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\TRACKU~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97} - C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {96BE1D9A-9E54-4344-A27A-37C088D64FB4} - C:\Program Files\ClientMan\run\dnsrepa9c22ca5.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A097840A-61F8-4B89-8693-F68F641CC838} - C:\Program Files\ClientMan\run\urlcli50c9d9fa.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CC916B4B-BE44-4026-A19D-8C74BBD23361} - C:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\GSTYLE~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: SuperBar - {F516DB6F-15C4-4BEE-9BEF-6EFDFB422CF6} - C:\Program Files\SuperBar\SuperBar.Dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [1A:Stardock TrayMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\stardock\TrayServer.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellTouch] C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunWindowsUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll16] C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll32_7] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll,DllRunServer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 lptt01] "C:\Program Files\rb32\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPVCZ] C:\WINDOWS\IPVCZ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C80 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_A10IC2.EXE /A "C:\WINDOWS\System32\E_S2.tmp"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Temp\ebates_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Ebates (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://www.classlink2000.com/sites/_files/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab?rand=200333121
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37570.5086574074
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://a320.g.akamai.net/7/320/1456...players/english/5.0/win/PulsePlayer5AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio5_1_3_0.cab

HELPPPP!


----------



## HeatoN (Jul 19, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You first need to download and run RapidBlaster Killer::
to take care of one item. You then post a new log and someone will be along to help you further- there are some other things you need to get rid of. 
http://www.wilderssecurity.net/specialinfo/rapidblaster.html
The download is down the page a bit...
you really should have posted a new thread- as you see the original poster's question has been marked resolved...
You should request your starting post and subsequent help be moved to a new thread so you will get help. Just notify (Use Report feature) a moderator and they will move it for you.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Excellent advice! 

First run RapidBlaster killer, and subsequently do the following, in that order:

Download Spybot - Search & Destroy, if you haven't already got the program.

Now press Settings, and Settings again.
Go to the Webupdate section, and check "Display also available beta versions".

Now press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.
That should remove most of your spy/adware.

Now restart your computer.

NOTE: Don't be taken aback by the fact that you will have installed so called "Beta" updates.
Unlike is the case with some of its competitors, SpyBot updates are first issued as betas for a few days in order to iron out possible problems.
These are extremely rare, and these particular updates are absolutely reliable.

When you've done that, re-run Hijack This, and give us a fresh log.


----------



## HeatoN (Jul 19, 2003)

this is the fresh log guys

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 4:40:07 PM, on 7/20/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\stardock\TrayServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Netropa\OSD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Keith\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

btw thanks for taking the time to help out


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's only the top third of your log (I hope...)

We need to see the whole thing.


----------



## HeatoN (Jul 19, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 6:11:48 PM, on 7/20/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\stardock\TrayServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Netropa\OSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\HLSW\hlsw_1_0_0.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Kazaa Lite\kazaalite.kpp
C:\Documents and Settings\Keith\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchandclick.com/left.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.thecatacombs.net/forums
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97} - C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {F516DB6F-15C4-4BEE-9BEF-6EFDFB422CF6} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [1A:Stardock TrayMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\stardock\TrayServer.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellTouch] C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll16] C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPVCZ] C:\WINDOWS\IPVCZ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_RegCleaner] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgregcl.exe /BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C80 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_A10IC2.EXE /A "C:\WINDOWS\System32\E_S2.tmp"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://www.classlink2000.com/sites/_files/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab?rand=200333121
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37570.5086574074
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://a320.g.akamai.net/7/320/1456...players/english/5.0/win/PulsePlayer5AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio5_1_3_0.cab

that should be it :/


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

OK, check and have Hijack This fix the following:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchandclick.com/left.html

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97} - C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.dll (file missing)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {F516DB6F-15C4-4BEE-9BEF-6EFDFB422CF6} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll16] C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPVCZ] C:\WINDOWS\IPVCZ.exe

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - 
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/mini...?rand=200333121*

Cheers,


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

..... and after rebooting, delete:

C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\IPVCZ.exe

And if you still have the C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe file, delete that one as well.

Cheers,


----------



## HeatoN (Jul 19, 2003)

cheers


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------



## cpoutre (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm having a similar problem. I was able to delete system32.exe, but my computer freezes after about 10 minutes, or whenever I do a disk scan. If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it. Here's the hijack log for my computer.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 3:45:28 PM, on 7/22/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security Professional\NISUM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security Professional\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ZoneLabs\minilog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\KERB\sidecar.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris Poutre.PODER\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.webmail.iastate.edu/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: Activater - {1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet3_70.dll
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {A6475E6B-3C2E-4B1F-82FD-8F1C0B1D8AD0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\BABEIE.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CSBHO - {D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Comet Cursor Companion - {FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CommonName - {A3E3F04C-F98C-4295-95EF-41C57425B077} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel32] Kernel32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Kernel32] Kernel32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SideCar.lnk = C:\Program Files\KERB\sidecar.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab?rand=20032912
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37578.6300347222
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA28C54E-D95C-11D3-9A01-005004677EF4} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/CDM/McCDM.cab

Thanks


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi cpoutre.

Welcome to TSG!

First go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall New.net and CommonName if you see them there.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

O2 - BHO: Activater - {1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet3_70.dll

O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {A6475E6B-3C2E-4B1F-82FD-8F1C0B1D8AD0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\BABEIE.DLL

O2 - BHO: CSBHO - {D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: Comet Cursor Companion - {FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: CommonName - {A3E3F04C-F98C-4295-95EF-41C57425B077} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot

O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm

O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/mini...b?rand=20032912

Restart your computer and delete 
The C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT folder < entire folder
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe < file
The C:\Program Files\NewDotNet < entire folder
The C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME < entire folder

Next Please do the following:

Download Spybot - Search & Destroy here http://security.kolla.de/ , if you haven't already got the program.
Install the program, and launch it.
Press Settings, and then Settings again.
Go to the Webupdate section, and check "Display also available beta versions".

Now press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.
That should remove most of your spy/adware.

When you're done restart your computer.

Be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature. It will help protect you from future attacks.

Also go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-...=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to help prevent it. On this page you will find a link to Javacool's SpywareBlaster. Get it and install it . Be sure to check for udates frequently. These two together will go a long way toward keeping you spyware free.


----------



## mikey_10 (Jul 31, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 8:41:06 PM, on 7/30/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TFNF5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\system32.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPWRTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Altnet\DOWNLO~1\ASM.exe
C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Michael Gilchrist\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\system32.exe
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drag'n Drop CD] C:\Program Files\Drag'n Drop CD\BinFiles\DragDrop.exe /StartUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe /Type 20
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpwrtray] TPWRTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\norton\Navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SystemSAS] system32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MT....04.03&http://www.tagheuer.com/watches/3d.lbl
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://216.65.38.226/Download_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DED22F57-FEE2-11D0-953B-00C04FD9152D} (CarPoint Auto-Pricer Control) - http://autos.msn.com/components/ocx/autopricer/autopricer.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

mikey_10

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\system32.exe

O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SystemSAS] system32.exe

O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://216.65.38.226/Download_Plugin.exe

Restart your computer in safe mode and delete 
the C:\WINDOWS\System32\system32.exe file
See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Finally go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download and download Spybot.

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Restart your computer.


----------



## myjeffery (Aug 6, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 10:49:53 PM, on 8/5/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\windows\system32\win32us.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCONFIG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winservn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\comwiz.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Sophos\Remote Update\cachemgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nutsrv4.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.D6RW3321\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://public.searchbarcash.com/homepages_manager.php?origin=homepage&software_id=0001
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet5_20.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FFFFFEF0-5B30-21D4-945D-000000000000} - C:\APPLIC~1\STARDO~1\SDIEInt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {69550BE2-9A78-11D2-BA91-00600827878D} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MS Updates] C:\WINDOWS\mscache.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [win32us] c:\windows\system32\win32us.exe /noconnect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeGuard RegChecker] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Pro\ogrc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVPCC] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Pro\avpcc.exe" /wait
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDUpgrade] DVDUpgrd.exe /async
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] MSCONFIG32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-StopW] C:\Program Files\F-Prot\F-StopW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SystemSAS] system32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ContentService] C:\WINDOWS\System32\winservn.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DriveSelect.lnk = C:\Program Files\DVD Copy\DriveSelect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: webdav.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Star Downloader - C:\APPLIC~1\STARDO~1\sdie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nutafun4.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nutafun4.dll
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Toki Toki Boom - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/vtm_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://81.216.10.59/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/hitthepros03/shockwave/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE6CEFA8-1223-4337-8D94-977268FF9AA0} (DownloadUL Class) - http://www2.skoobidoo.com/softwares//Download_2.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DED22F57-FEE2-11D0-953B-00C04FD9152D} (CarPoint Auto-Pricer Control) - http://autos.msn.com/components/ocx/autopricer/autopricer.cab
O16 - DPF: {EE5CA45C-BFAC-48E6-BE6C-3C607620FF43} (IMViewerControl Class) - http://companion.logitech.com/companion/logitech/ver1.3.0.2041/bin/imvid.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

mikey_10

Welcome to TSG!

You have a mess!

First go to Add/remove programs and uninstall New.net if it is there.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://public.searchbarcash.com/hom...oftware_id=0001

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 

O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet5_20.dll

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {69550BE2-9A78-11D2-BA91-00600827878D} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MS Updates] C:\WINDOWS\mscache.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [win32us] c:\windows\system32\win32us.exe /noconnect

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] MSCONFIG32.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SystemSAS] system32.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ContentService] C:\WINDOWS\System32\winservn.exe

O4 - Global Startup: webdav.exe

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nutafun4.dll

O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nutafun4.dll

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://81.216.10.59/cult.cab

O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/hitt...wave/wtinst.cab

O16 - DPF: {AE6CEFA8-1223-4337-8D94-977268FF9AA0} (DownloadUL Class) - http://www2.skoobidoo.com/softwares//Download_2.cab

Restart your computer in safe mode and delete:
The C:\WINDOWS\mscache.exe file
The c:\windows\system32\win32us.exe file
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\winservn.exe
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\system32.exe
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCONFIG32.EXE file
The C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\webdav.exe file

See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Now download LSPfix here: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm

Launch the application, and click the "I know what I'm doing" checkbox.

Check all instances of nutafun4.dll (and nothing else) , and move them to the "Remove" pane. 
Then click Finish.

Now start your computer in Safe Mode, and find and delete the file itself.

Come back and post another HT log when you've done all that.


----------



## gpt68 (Aug 11, 2003)

Below is the HijackThis logfile. Can anyone tell me which of the items to check and what I should do once I have done that?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 12:17:44 AM, on 8/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
c:\program files\netice\black ice\blackd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\ICA Client\ssonsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 5\DataLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpoipm07.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\GT\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.espn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 desktop.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 alpha.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 shop.kazaa.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\Program Files\MediaLoads Enhanced\ME2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HistoryKill] C:\Program Files\HistoryKill\histkill.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 5\DataLayer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nokia Tray Application] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PromulGate] "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp psc 700 series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107B7A90} (Loader Class) - http://connect.online-dialer.com/MaConnect.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DD4833D-DFFA-11D3-94D7-0050DAC353B6} (DndCtrl Class) - http://www.ofoto.com/OfotoDND.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {8702D9E1-890B-4BF2-A233-FA44E582B2DE} (Dialer_activex Control) - http://vad.mainentrypoint.com/dialer/bin/CE10000/TEST/dialer_activex.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CCBFF389-5579-494A-99B0-5684EA28241F}: NameServer = 165.21.100.88 165.21.83.88


----------



## gpt68 (Aug 11, 2003)

HijackThis logfile appears below. Can anyone tell me which items to check and what to do once I have done that?

Thanks,
GPT

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 12:17:44 AM, on 8/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
c:\program files\netice\black ice\blackd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\ICA Client\ssonsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 5\DataLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\CONF.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpoipm07.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\GT\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.espn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 desktop.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 alpha.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 shop.kazaa.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\Program Files\MediaLoads Enhanced\ME2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HistoryKill] C:\Program Files\HistoryKill\histkill.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 5\DataLayer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nokia Tray Application] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PromulGate] "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp psc 700 series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107B7A90} (Loader Class) - http://connect.online-dialer.com/MaConnect.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DD4833D-DFFA-11D3-94D7-0050DAC353B6} (DndCtrl Class) - http://www.ofoto.com/OfotoDND.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {8702D9E1-890B-4BF2-A233-FA44E582B2DE} (Dialer_activex Control) - http://vad.mainentrypoint.com/dialer/bin/CE10000/TEST/dialer_activex.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CCBFF389-5579-494A-99B0-5684EA28241F}: NameServer = 165.21.100.88 165.21.83.88


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

gpt68

Welcome to TSG!

First got to Add/remove programs and uninstall New.net and DelFin

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...rch/search.html

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...://my.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...rch/search.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...://my.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 desktop.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 alpha.kazaa.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.40.230.4 shop.kazaa.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\Program Files\MediaLoads Enhanced\ME2.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PromulGate] "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O16 - DPF: {02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107B7A90} (Loader Class) - http://connect.online-dialer.com/MaConnect.cab

O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab

O16 - DPF: {8702D9E1-890B-4BF2-A233-FA44E582B2DE} (Dialer_activex Control) - http://vad.mainentrypoint.com/diale...ler_activex.cab

Restart your compoter in safe mode and delete:
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe file
The C:\PROGRA FILES\Save folder

See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download and download Spybot.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds.

Restart your computer.

Be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature in Spybot.

Finally go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find a link to Javacool's SpywareBlaster. Get it and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster will go a long way towards keeping you spyware free.


----------



## DmD (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello,
I am having the same problem as most people are on this thread. I cannot open anything on this computer except Internet Explorer and a few other programs. Norton had detected System32.exe as a backdoor Virus and was unable to delete it Then after i restarted for Security updates, I got the msg saying System32.exe couldn't be found. I ran the Repaid Installation but during Setup I got a few msg's from missing files...I'm guessing that's due to the System32 problem. Anyhow, after the setup was completed, I got the same msg, and nothing would open. Please help...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hush (Aug 22, 2003)

Greetings, can someone help me

I found i had this system32.exe problem i deleted the system32.exe file
when load windows a message pops up saying that the computer cant find the virus file how do i stop this

this is my log file

Cheers
Hush

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 10:17:50 PM, on 22/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Stardock\TrayServer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Samsung Multimedia Keyboard\MMKBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\HijackThis.exe

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: Lexico Toolbar - {11359F4A-B191-42d7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\lexbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: DAP Bar - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPIEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42D7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\lexbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [1A:Stardock TrayMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Stardock\TrayServer.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multimedia Keyboard] "C:\Program Files\Samsung Multimedia Keyboard\MMKBD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerS] "C:\WINDOWS\PowerS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: Winamp.lnk = C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000} (CInstall Class) - http://www.simcast.com.au/install/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F74F92E-8DD8-4DDE-8FB8-CBB882A68048} (Microsoft Office XP Professional Step by Step Interactive) - file://C:\Program Files\Microsoft Interactive Training\O10C\mitm0026.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37792.7340972222
O16 - DPF: {F0E2D69A-DC2F-4E9B-A993-684FB1C21DBC} - http://dictionary.reference.com/tools/toolbar/lexico.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8C183EBB-496C-4B5F-9471-072E0328C788}: NameServer = 203.109.250.50 203.109.250.61


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hush 

Run Hijack This again and put a check by this one. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

Restart your computer.

That should stop the message at startup.


----------



## ECHO---echo (Aug 23, 2003)

I did not now it had anything to do with a virus.
As far as I now Norton never disabled it.
Please help.
Here are the results by HijackThis.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 9:12:40, on 23-8-2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\PC Booster\pcbooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\E-Tech\ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\MediaDet.Exe
C:\OPLIMIT\ocrawr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zonnet.nl/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.zonnet.nl/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHQInit] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Program\AHQInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Modem Booster] C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Booster] C:\Program Files\inKline Global\PC Booster\pcbooster.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PE2CKFNT SE] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\ChkFont.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CnxDslTaskBar] C:\Program Files\E-Tech\ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Startup: OCRAWARE.lnk = C:\OPLIMIT\OCRAWARE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Reset.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\repair\reset.bat
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.zonnet.nl/
O16 - DPF: {03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D} (preload control) - http://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/preload.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9D949351-BB30-4799-B54D-BC94424372B1}: NameServer = 62.58.50.5 62.58.50.6

I hope this is the full list.
Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

echo 

Run Hijack This again and put a check by this one. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe

Restart your computer.

That should stop the message at startup.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

hijack This! log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 12:56:38 AM, on 8/23/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\comwiz.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Ammi-San\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Clear Search - {947E6D5A-4B9F-4CF4-91B3-562CA8D03313} - C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\IE_ClrSch.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blubster] C:\Program Files\Blubster\Blubster.exe SILENT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/20c2bf2dc33bc9cf4017/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37816.339224537
O16 - DPF: {C7B05B62-C8D7-438C-840B-4994DAAA8EEE} - http://webpdp.gator.com/v3/download/pdpplugin5094_hd3sstb.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw9fd.law9.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Echo:

Also download LSPfix here: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm

Launch the application, and click the "I know what I'm doing" checkbox.

To take care of these:

O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\csesck32.dll

When you are done, post another HJT log

Thanks


----------



## ECHO---echo (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks.

It does'nt pop up anymore.
But when I look at the other users log.lists 
And the ansers by you guys 
It apears that I have a fiew of the same bad ones.
Am I alowed to delete them 2?

ECHO'S


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

*puppydog eyes* please help? anybody?


----------



## ECHO---echo (Aug 23, 2003)

To NiteHawk
Non of those apeared in ispfix
what now?

puppydog eyes???


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Ammisan:

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll
O2 - BHO: Clear Search - {947E6D5A-4B9F-4CF4-91B3-562CA8D03313} - C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\IE_ClrSch.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/20c2bf2dc33bc9...ip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {C7B05B62-C8D7-438C-840B-4994DAAA8EEE} - http://webpdp.gator.com/v3/download...094_hd3sstb.cab
*

Cant find much info on this one, but I dont like the looks of it. Do you know what it is?

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blubster] C:\Program Files\Blubster\Blubster.exe SILENT

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

C:\WINDOWS\System32\*System32.exe*
C:\ Program Files \COMMON~2\*Toolbar*\winnet.exe

Reboot into normal mode

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 2:13:56 AM, on 8/23/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ammi-San\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 3 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe +c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37816.339224537
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw9fd.law9.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

^^* thanks SO much... I'm eternally grateful here!


----------



## Ezituper (Aug 23, 2003)

same thing here i thinkLogfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 17:15:08, on 23/08/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
E:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
E:\Program Files\Jetico\BestCrypt\bclogoff.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
E:\WINNT\system32\crypserv.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSAA.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMB32.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\BackWeb-7681197.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FCH32.EXE
E:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSGK32.EXE
E:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\wins\DLLHOST.EXE
E:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
E:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe
E:\Program Files\Customizer XP\RAMIdle.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\INSTAN~1\INSTAN~1\IWCTRL.EXE
E:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
E:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\ctfmon.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
E:\Program Files\GoogleDCC\GoogleDCC.exe
E:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
E:\Program Files\GoogleDCC\GoogleFah\GoogleFah.exe
E:\Program Files\Everstrike Software\Universal Shield 2.7\USPHook.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
E:\Program Files\wrap_1.0_build_1_fixed\wrap.exe
E:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
E:\Program Files\Jetico\BestCrypt\BCResident.exe
E:\Program Files\GoogleDCC\GoogleFah\GoogleFahCore_65.exe
E:\Program Files\Copy of wrap_1.0_build_1_fixed\wrap.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINNT\system32\ZoneLabs\minilog.exe
E:\WINNT\System32\wins\svchost.exe
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FIH32.EXE
E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
E:\Program Files\FlashFXP\FlashFXP.exe
E:\Program Files\FlashFXP\FlashFXP.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Nmain.exe
E:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Process Viewer\PrcView.exe
E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
O:\backup\protection scanners\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = E:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\Blank.htm
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://E%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (E:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\j3vjdx4c.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - E:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - e:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - E:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - e:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RAM Idle] E:\Program Files\Customizer XP\RAMIdle.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "E:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IW Controlcenter] E:\PROGRA~1\INSTAN~1\INSTAN~1\IWCTRL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] E:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe SetReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DU Meter] E:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VOBRegCheck] E:\WINNT\System32\VOBREGCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "E:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] E:\WINNT\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GoogleDCClient] E:\Program Files\GoogleDCC\GoogleDCC.exe -startup
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: wrap.exe.lnk = E:\Program Files\Copy of wrap_1.0_build_1_fixed\wrap.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = E:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BestCrypt Auto Open.lnk = E:\Program Files\Jetico\BestCrypt\BestCrypt.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check(2).lnk = E:\WINNT\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VTAgentReboot.exe
O4 - Global Startup: wrap.lnk = E:\Program Files\wrap_1.0_build_1_fixed\wrap.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = E:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://e:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://e:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://e:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://E:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://e:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://e:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .qt: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} (MSN Chat Control 4.2) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37665.5909722222
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Absolutbd (Aug 29, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 8:19:41 PM, on 8/28/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GADWIN~1\GADWIN~1.6\PRINTS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADJ~1\CORREC~1\CCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VsStat.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Vshwin32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\McShield\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Webscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avconsol.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Babak\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.webshots.com/r/internal/start/client/RAND
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {13F537F0-AF09-11d6-9029-0002B31F9E59} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5,0,8,0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5,0,8,0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmdprovidersbc] "c:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /startmonitor /deaf /nosystray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gadwin PrintScreen 2.6] C:\PROGRA~1\GADWIN~1\GADWIN~1.6\PRINTS~1.EXE /nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - Startup: Connection Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/patch/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0344929c31aef0b72d04/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://204.188.203.202/livecam/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9CF28A69-7659-4C51-BFD5-9ADE19E19EC3} (RegConfig Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/bkm/prod/yregcfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37704.170775463
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/patch/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-000000000000} - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Fix with HijackThis:

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\System32.exe


----------



## jn819 (Aug 31, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 8:29:12 AM, on 8/31/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MY RECEIVED FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_2_6.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_2_6.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FGIEBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkavFw] C:\Program Files\Bkav2002\Bkav2002.exe TASKBAR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysExplr] C:\HERO2000\SysExplr.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel32] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinMBR] C:\SC\WINMBR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [D32Key] C:\Program Files\D32\D32Ini.Exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: folder.htt
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: folder.htt
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_all.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab

Reply Soon!!!!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

JN819

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...rch/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...rch/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...//www.yahoo.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FGIEBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkavFw] C:\Program Files\Bkav2002\Bkav2002.exe TASKBAR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysExplr] C:\HERO2000\SysExplr.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel32] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: folder.htt
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: folder.htt

O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - D:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_all.htm
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet (HKLM)
*

I cant find any information on these two, but they look a little funny to me. Maybe you know what they are.

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinMBR] C:\SC\WINMBR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [D32Key] C:\Program Files\D32\D32Ini.Exe

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

C:\Program Files\*Bkav2002*\Bkav2002.exe TASKBAR
C: *HERO2000\SysExplr.EXE*
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*Kernel.dll*
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*P2P NETWORKING*\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\*CMEII*\CMESYS.EXE"
C:\Program Files\Common Files\*GMT*\GMT.exe

*folder.htt*

Reboot into normal mode

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## matrix-lover (Sep 1, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 10:24:31 PM, on 8/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hotmail Popper\hotpop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Ontrack\SYSTEM~1\MXTask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Ontrack\SYSTEM~1\mxtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\MSN6.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\donavon\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchandclick.com/metasearch.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.startium.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSView.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpz300.dll
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0DDBB570-0396-44C9-986A-8F6F61A51C2F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbupdt.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet5_20.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NetPal.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97} - C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll
O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.3.1.0\HbHostIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.3.1.0\HbHostIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbupdt.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll32_7] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll,DllRunServer
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Hotmail Popper.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hotmail Popper\hotpop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Browser Pal Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'wps.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName
O16 - DPF: Greenback Bayou by pogo.com - http://greenback.pogo.com/applet/greenback/greenback-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Turbo 21 TM by pogo.com - http://temp22.pogo.com/applet/turbo21/turbo21-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/big/1.1.63-big/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37863.0048611111
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

I have the same problem with this rundll.32 thing can someone tell me what to check for hack this plz 8) thx for any help


----------



## jn819 (Aug 31, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 9:18:46 PM, on 8/31/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISTSVC\ISTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MY RECEIVED FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_2_6.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_2_6.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel32] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [D32Key] C:\Program Files\D32\D32Ini.Exe
O4 - Startup: folder.htt
O4 - Global Startup: folder.htt
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

JH819

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel32] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe
O4 - Startup: folder.htt
O4 - Global Startup: folder.htt
*

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*Kernel.dll* (kernel32.dll is the real Windows file)
C:\Program Files\*ISTsvc*\istsvc.exe

*folder.htt *

Reboot into normal mode

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Matrix-lover:

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchandclick.com/metasearch.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.startium.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL =

O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSView.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpz300.dll
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0DDBB570-0396-44C9-986A-8F6F61A51C2F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbupdt.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet5_20.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NetPal.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97} - C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.dll
O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.3.1.0\HbHostIE.dll

O3 - Toolbar: &Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.3.1.0\HbHostIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbupdt.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\winnet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rundll32_7] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiefr40.dll,DllRunServer

O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm

O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'wps.dll' missing

O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName
*

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

C:\WINDOWS\System32\*mpz300.dll *
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*msiefr40.dll *
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*stlbupdt.DLL *
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*NetPal.dll *
C:\WINDOWS\System\*BHO001.DLL *
C:\WINDOWS\*rundll16.dll *
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*stlbupdt.DLL *

C:\Program Files\*MySearch * \bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
C:\Program Files\*NewDotNet * \newdotnet5_20.dll
C:\Program Files\*Hotbar *\bin\4.3.1.0\HbHostIE.dll
C:\Program Files\*CommonName *\Toolbar\createnote.htm

Reboot into normal mode

Download LSPfix here: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm and run it to take care of this line.

O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'wps.dll' missing

Reboot again

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

JN819:

As for the question in your email, I have no idea. The color bar never bothered me. I suggest you start a new thread in the Windows 95/98/ME forum with that question.


----------



## reina2003 (Sep 3, 2003)

HI,

I am having the sam problem trying to delete my search bar. Here is my Hijack this file. After I get rid of this will Kazaa still be on my CPU??

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.4
Scan saved at 10:41:19 PM, on 9/2/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\MPS\mscifapp.exe
C:\Desktop\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Rere\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = http://localhost;
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.dellnet.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Desktop\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,64/mcinsctl.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

reina2003 

Welcome to TSG!

I don't see any evidence of the My Search bar in your log.

The only thing that I see is that you need to do is delete the C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking folder.


----------



## reina2003 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a folder called MyWay and I started to delete someof the files, but I cannot delete mybar.dll. When I go to add/remove programs there is a search bar icon, but I cannot delete it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Restart your computer in safe mode and delete the entire C:\Program Files\My Way folder.

The orphaned entry in Add/Remove programs can be removed by editing the registry. If you feel comfortable doing that.

Warning! Always back up the registry before editing. Modifying the registry can cause serious problems that may require you 
to reinstall your operating system. I cannot guarantee that problems resulting from 
modifications to the registry can be solved. Use the information provided at your 
own risk.

Go to Start > Run and type in regedit.

Find this Key Key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]

To see which application each sub-key represents, open it and there should be at 
least two values 'DisplayName' and 'UninstallString'. 'DisplayName' is the name used 
in the Add/Remove programs list, and 'UninstallString' is the program used to uninstall 
the application.

To remove a program from the list you can simply delete the sub-key representing 
that program.


----------



## reina2003 (Sep 3, 2003)

Umm...how do I restart in safe mode, I have Windows XP Home Edition. Also when I try to delete the P2P folder I cannot delete index.dll. Thank you for all your help by the way.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode.


----------



## matrix-lover (Sep 1, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 2:29:23 AM, on 9/3/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Ontrack\SYSTEM~1\MXTask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Ontrack\SYSTEM~1\mxtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn6.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\donavon\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Browser Pal Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Greenback Bayou by pogo.com - http://greenback.pogo.com/applet/greenback/greenback-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Turbo 21 TM by pogo.com - http://temp22.pogo.com/applet/turbo21/turbo21-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/big/1.1.63-big/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37863.0048611111
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

thx again for all the help 8) your aWesOMe!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

:up: You're welcome from the TSG Team


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

ANY ONE ELSE WITH A HIJACKTHIS LOG,COULD YOU PLEASE POST IT AS A NEW THREAD AS THIS ONE IS GETTING TOO LONG AND PEOPLE WILL GET MISSED. 

THANX


----------

